# Teaching an old dog? European vets map



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I may well be preaching to the converted, but I came across this site and think it excellent;

European vets map

have a look and see what you think, it seems to work for me and seems easy to use. It is an alternative to the excellent one that Keith Chesterfield has produced and which is a "sticky" in this forum.....

Hope it is of interest at least and MAY perhaps attract others to use MHF ?

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Either that's Keiths' map or a copy. I certainly recognise two of the entries that I submitted to Keith.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto, it surely is Keiths, it has the same profiles of the vets.


tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well as you can see it is freely available via the web, maybe someone ought to alert Keith to it's existence?

If it is Keith's that explains why I find it easy to use....

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It is the one I've been doing - there's a Vet near Dortmund in Germany I added about ten minutes ago.


Doppelganger my *rse!


:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Motorhomecraic had a similar problem a year back. The map of Ireland with potential stopovers created by members contributing information and reviews suddenly popped up on other sites including Dutch forums etc.

Many of us could recognise our submissions, but we have no control of things and I suppose we put them on the web for people to use. The problem in my view is that there are lots of pirated versions floating about which are a snapshot of the information at a certain date. These are not updated in the way that the 'real' version is.

Davy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I do it so that other Motorhome owners can see and use the information, at least 36,000 people have viewed it and quite a few have used the map to find Vets, but the only person who can add or delete information is me.

As far as I know, unless someone is able to hack into it, no-one else has access to altering anything on the map.

It takes me at least an hour to add a Vet to the map, finding and checking as best I can that the information is correct, so if anyone else is daft enough to spend time working on it let them give me a bell.

Yes dear, I've just about finished - the bar's opening in a couple of minutes? - I'll be there in a tick ........


:wav::wav::wav:


----------

